# How to block images in Opera



## ThinkFree (Jul 21, 2007)

How can images from a particular site be blocked in Opera. There are options to block animations,java scripts etc. in site preferences but no option is there about images like that in Firefox


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 21, 2007)

YOu're mistaken... Opera in fact has a better option of blocking images. Go to view >>>> images >>>> choose between load images/cached images/no images..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2007)

right click anywhere on the page > block content... > select the objects you wanna block.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2007)

Like this 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20070720232351.jpg


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 21, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> YOu're mistaken... Opera in fact has a better option of blocking images. Go to view >>>> images >>>> choose between load images/cached images/no images..


But that setting applies to all pages and not to a particular one.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 21, 2007)

^^If you use s18000rpm method, it will affect current tab (all pages you open on that tab or through that tab) only. But wont be consistent over sessions... If you use infra_red_dude's method, it will be consistent over sessions but will only affect one page.

@s18000rpm, I actually customise the toolbar to include the show images options dropdown list in the toolbar itself instead of going to the View button and then pressing the show images options list... I use it regularly, so it is important for me... If I remember correctly, it used to be on the main toolbar earlier but was pushed into the View toolbar sometime recently (prob. around 8.5 or 9 version)


Arun


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> But that setting applies to all pages and not to a particular one.


 nope.

check again, it blocks image in the website in which you turned ON that feature.

see the pic. in post# 4


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 21, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> But that setting applies to all pages and not to a particular one.


No... I in fact have set 5 diff sites as my home pages.. of which for 2 I allow loading images, and the rest only cached images.. Opera remembers this perfectly well..


----------

